# FYI: DMI2 closed for the next 2 days



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Was told by blue vest that the warehouse will be out of commission for tuesday and wednesday Aug 8th and 9th.. Said they will probably send a few routes out those 2 days but very few. Also light for the rest of the week. 
They're remodeling/restructuring the warehouse. 
So, just a heads up.


----------

